# 5 weeks old - bite work



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Little Duncan turned 5 weeks old yesterday...

YouTube - GSDBESTK9's Channel


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OK...I want THAT one!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is his sister...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh and there's the sassy sista) Altho I hear someone in the background that sounds quite peeved LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, he was not happy about being stuck in the crate for a bit. :rofl:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

They. Are SO. CUTE. That second video is funny. Puppy in the background. 

"Omg, I'm in a crate, I'M GONNA DIE!" xD


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute little buggers!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow he was NOT happy being in the crate was he?! holy wow!!!!! they're adorable though!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:hammer:OMG, if you keep that up those dogs are going to grow up and be aggressive and bite people indicriminately. Whew!! NEVER play tug with a young puppy like that or it will grow up to bite people!!!!

On a serious note, (couldn't help myself because there are people on this forum that really believe that nonsense), those are some super super puppies. If somebody on this forum is looking for a nice puppy with nerve to do anything and adjust to most anything....these are excellent candidates...also the genetic history of these pups is super also. JMO


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

The hardest part when placing pups like Duncan is wether to place him with a competition handler or with a K9 handler. It's all about the little details..... For him to act this way at 5wks makes me think too knuckle Headed!!:hammer:


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> :hammer:OMG, if you keep that up those dogs are going to grow up and be aggressive and bite people indicriminately. Whew!! NEVER play tug with a young puppy like that or it will grow up to bite people!!!!
> 
> On a serious note...


WHEW! Scared the crap out of me! I thought I was doing something horrible. We started our girl on this at 8 weeks, 3 days after we got her(has an insane prey drive, already) and we start at the local Schutzhund club in 2 weeks (only socialization at this age, they said...need to wait until 12 weeks).


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Is that female going to be a Bi?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't see any of it because there was 150lbs of dog in my lap the whole time... Was it good? LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Is that female going to be a Bi?


Yes, Denial is a bicolor.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

They're adorable


----------

